# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Licitadas las obras de distribución de agua desde la desaladora de Águilas a las Comunidades de Regantes de Lorca y Puerto Lumbreras (Murcia)

## NoRegistrado

> El Consejo de Administración de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas Mediterráneas (Acuamed) aprobó el pasado jueves la licitación, por 6,1 millones de euros, de las obras de distribución de agua procedente de la desaladora de Águilas/Guadalentín (Murcia) a la Comunidad de Regantes de Lorca y Puerto Lumbreras.
> 
> El proyecto, que contempla la construcción de un total de 12 kilómetros de conducciones, incluye entre otros elementos la ejecución de un ramal de conexión de 2,97 kilómetros de longitud común a ambas Comunidades de regantes, que unirá la Balsa de Cerro Colorado con la futura estación de bombeo de Los Elviras. En este último punto se instalará una balsa de regulación con una capacidad de 44.000 metros cúbicos, a la que llegará por gravedad el agua procedente de la Balsa de Cerro Colorado.
> 
> Por otro lado, desde la futura estación de bombeo de Los Elviras se impulsará el agua, mediante una conducción de 5,64 km de longitud, hasta la futura balsa de las Beatas (no incluida en este proyecto) para dar servicio a la Comunidad de regantes de Puerto Lumbreras.
> 
> Con la licitación de estas obras se da cumplimiento a los dos convenios suscritos con las Comunidades de Regantes de la zona, que prevén obras de distribución de agua desalada por un valor global de 20 millones de euros.


http://infocivil.es/licitadas-las-ob...s-de-regantes/

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (31-may-2014)

----------

